

Summer of Startups 2011 Demo Day - dirtyaura
http://aaltoes.com/2011/08/summer-of-startups-2011-demo-day-it-takes-a-community-to-raise-a-startup/

======
timgluz
I really liked StreamDialog( <http://twitter.com/#!/streamdialog> ) - good
pitch, nice idea, simple product and i was suprised with their end-result and
partnership with vkontakt.ru (russian facebook), and all happens in 12weeks.

I think, BusFaster (
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xzvm6IOk1g&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xzvm6IOk1g&feature=player_embedded)
)is perfect example how to kill real pain.

------
mataanin
Stream Dialog demo is very interesting. They are changing video experience in
a way that is useful for companies.

However, do they really deliver value for that 9$ subscription?

------
andynosebone
All of the teams really outperfomed themselves - let's what happens to these
rockstars in the near future!

------
projectdivinity
Thanks for the link, great pitches for such early-stage teams!

------
nkmsi
just an awesome vibe in general. extremely inspiring. the community is growing
and the culture is changing. can't wait for the segerstrale keynote to be
online.

